# East Indian Rosewood / Mineral Spirits



## Ads (Jun 8, 2008)

I was working with some e. indian rosewood this afternoon and used odorless mineral spirits to wet sand it up to 1200. While it was attractive, I found that a couple hours later I was still smelling something funky.
Later, I noticed that I had a slight cough.

I was using hand tools (tenon saw, various rasps & files), so I wasn't exactly throwing dust all over the place.

What I can't figure out is how that would be the case. I was wearing an n95 particle respirator, gloves, and working outside. So ventilation obviously isn't the problem. Also, I can't see that my skin is at all irritated or red where it may have gotten exposed to dust. I'm not really sure what it could be, but I know that I don't usually run into any kind of problems with this stuff. I could just be acting like a hypochondriac, but better safe than sorry!

Any ideas?


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Since you have no other signs of allergic reaction & you done all of this before & you certainly took all of the precautions, the smell and cough may be unrelated. A little uri in the sinus's can produce some bad smells and some post nazel drip which in turn can cause a cough.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

If Rosewood is anything like Cocobolo (same family I think), the oil and dust can be toxic to some people. I've done a bit of work with Cocobolo and have never experianced problems but allergic reactions (resperatory or a rash) is quite common apparently.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings: You've done something I've never tried before, or heard of. Using mineral spirits and sandpaper.
I just always use soapy water and 600-800 grit for the final sand. I would just think the m.s.
would dry too quick, but hey, if it works for you, go for it. A new one on me. I might try it.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Also keep in mind that a N95 Dust mask does not stop VOC's…. (Fumes from finishes and thinners, etc…)


----------

